# Getting this thing loud



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

Alright i have a 1986 buick regal that needs to be real loud, so im putting in a new system. Heres what i have:

Alpine MP3/cd player - 50 watts - this is brand new bought like 2 days ago

2 4x10 dual cone speakers in rear - dont remember the company.

3 crap ass stock 3 inch cones in the front.

I want to get some woofers and i want to amp up the regular speakers. I talked to the "expert" at best buy and he sounded like he had no clue. What do you think would be the best route for me to go to get this thing sounded nice and loud but still cost effective. I am not looking for the top of the line or anything realy nice, just something to boost and to get some subs.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

the question is, what is the price maximum?


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

There is no maximum but i would like to keep it within reason, keep in mind that I am 16 and have a small income.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 21 2005, 10:43 AM
> *There is no maximum but i would like to keep it within reason, keep in mind that I am 16 and have a small income.
> [snapback]3301735[/snapback]​*


well whats within reason? because alot of us aren't exactly poor, and will recomend several thousand in car stereo equipment, do you want us to keep the total cost under 1k or under 2k?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

1k would go pretty far, i wish i had 1k, if he has 1k he should get some digital designs subs


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DD Rocks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The crazy thing is that there are alot of things that you can do with a Buick. But start with a basic system with some subs, and an Amp and go from there. Use you deck power to power your other speakers, and go out and buy a good AMP and subs. That would be my Recom


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 21 2005, 12:02 AM
> *Alright i have a 1986 buick regal that needs to be real loud, so im putting in a new system. Heres what i have:
> 
> Alpine MP3/cd player - 50 watts - this is brand new bought like 2 days ago
> ...


You're right, the "expert" at Best Buy doesn't have a clue, and I wouldn't buy anything from there. But, like was said, there obviously is a price limit and we need to know that before we can recommend anything. Keep in mind that "loud" is also relative.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 21 2005, 01:03 PM
> *1k would go pretty far, i wish i had 1k, if he has 1k he should get some digital designs subs
> [snapback]3302341[/snapback]​*


1k will get him 1 dd......but then there's the problem of finding an amp.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

should be able to get 2 dd's for a g, i forget the model number but they are like $399, and yes, still aint got the amp tho, if he gets dd subs it'd be tight if he got a couple dd amps too :biggrin:, i know when i get the loot thats what ima get :biggrin:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you want it to be loud, eh?

why, so you can show off and annoy people with insane bass?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 21 2005, 04:41 PM
> *should be able to get 2 dd's for a g, i forget the model number but they are like $399, and yes, still aint got the amp tho, if he gets dd subs it'd be tight if he got a couple dd amps too  :biggrin:, i know when i get the loot thats what ima get  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3303287[/snapback]​*


which is why you couldn't have a dd and an amp to power it for under 1k bux, let alone 2 dd's, unless you use ebay.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

oh, i know there is no way you could afford 2 dd 12's and a couple dd amps for under a g, but even tho its expensive as hell (at least i think so,lol) its worth every penny :biggrin:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

whats some high quality low budget subs we could recomend, cant think of any off hand


----------



## Aztec Soulja (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 21 2005, 12:34 PM
> *The crazy thing is that there are alot of things that you can do with a Buick.  But start with a basic system with some subs, and an Amp and go from there.  Use you deck power to power your other speakers, and go out and buy a good AMP and subs.  That would be my Recom
> [snapback]3302450[/snapback]​*


Good idea except he is using an Alpine ( nothing wrong with it, I like Alpine ) But at mid and high volumes it throws out 30% distortion, using the radio power. And also he should spend 20 bux and get the 6x9 adapters and replace the 4x10's with 6x9's.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 21 2005, 07:30 PM
> *oh, i know there is no way you could afford 2 dd 12's and a couple dd amps for under a g, but even tho its expensive as hell (at least i think so,lol) its worth every penny :biggrin:
> [snapback]3303925[/snapback]​*


i didn't know dd made amps????/


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

you didnt know dd made amps? look at their web page, when i get the loot im gettin dd amps and subs :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

they don't look very impressive
2 x 50 + 2 x 100 into 4 Ohms, measured at 12.0 volts.
2 x 70 + 2 x 140 into 4 Ohms, measured at 13.8 volts.
2 x 100 + 2 x 210 into 2 Ohms, measured at 13.8 volts.
1 x 200 + 1 x 420 bridged mono into 4 Ohms, measured at 13.8 volts.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i dont really know to much about them, never even looked at the power ratings, just seen that they made amps and figured their amps prolly go good with the subs, ya, those power ratings dont look very impressive at all, i dont even think (judging by the power ratings listed) their amps could keep up with their subs, unless they under rated them


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well they listed it at 4 ohm 12V....bump that up to 14V or so..and drop the load im sure they will surpise you


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i dunno, when i get the loot ill see for myself


----------



## Aztec Soulja (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 21 2005, 07:14 PM
> *well they listed it at 4 ohm 12V....bump that up to 14V or so..and drop the load im sure they will surpise you
> [snapback]3304067[/snapback]​*


Yeah, at how hot they are going to get and start clipping.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aztec Soulja_@Jun 21 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Yeah, at how hot they are going to get and start clipping.
> [snapback]3304139[/snapback]​*


so running at a normal 14 volts and less then 4 ohms is really that bad huh?? :uh:


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

Id like to stay under 1k for everything. Thanks for all your suggestions. Also, what is wrong with amps and subs from best buy or circuit city? Bad quality? Im not looking for anything to crazy remember just basic, but i dont want the distortion because my deck does give a little distortion especially the midtones.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aztec Soulja_@Jun 21 2005, 08:33 PM
> *Good idea except he is using an Alpine ( nothing wrong with it, I like Alpine ) But at mid and high volumes it throws out 30% distortion, using the radio power. And also he should spend 20 bux and get the 6x9 adapters and replace the 4x10's with 6x9's.
> [snapback]3303940[/snapback]​*


Those adapters are not the cure all, to use them you have to remove your trunk lid wires, I can not think of what they are called, but they hold the trunk open. The 6 x 9 will not fit unless they are removed. So know you have increased you problem. Some good quality 4 x 10's and 3 1/2 with a couple of 10's or 12's would be enough for a high school kid. When he starts working, he can upgrade to Kick Panels and other speakers


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 22 2005, 12:33 PM
> *Id like to stay under 1k for everything. Thanks for all your suggestions. Also, what is wrong with amps and subs from best buy or circuit city? Bad quality? Im not looking for anything to crazy remember just basic, but i dont want the distortion because my deck does give a little distortion especially the midtones.
> [snapback]3306361[/snapback]​*


Well the guys are Best Buy and Circuit City, probably don't really know that much, most are salesman, there knowledge is limited. They will try to sell you anything to get the commision.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

my advice would be to stay away from best buy, their sales people dont know shit, the quality of most of their products is very poor, most of their car audio shit has high failure rate, and for the price you pay your only getting something that is probably only gonna last for a couple months, it just aint worth the money they charge you, best buy gotta be the biggest theifs around,lol


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 22 2005, 12:24 PM
> *Those adapters are not the cure all, to use them you have to remove your trunk lid wires, I can not think of what they are called, but they hold the trunk open.  The 6 x 9 will not fit unless they are removed.  So know you have increased you problem.  Some good quality 4 x 10's and 3 1/2 with a couple of 10's or 12's would be enough for a high school kid.  When he starts working, he can upgrade to Kick Panels and other speakers
> [snapback]3306539[/snapback]​*


he would have better luck getting 2 4" speakers per 4x10 opening, rather than one 4x10 for obvious reasons, either that or a 4" with a tweeter package, because a 4x10 does NOT have an advantage over a 4" they both have the same size voice coil, that means a heavier cone on the vc in the 4x10=blown speaker


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 21 2005, 09:04 PM
> *they don't look very impressive
> 2 x 50 + 2 x 100 into 4 Ohms, measured at 12.0 volts.
> 2 x 70 + 2 x 140 into 4 Ohms, measured at 13.8 volts.
> ...


Those aren't the lowest impedances they work at. They give them low ratings so people will buy them to use in USAC.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 22 2005, 01:57 PM
> *he would have better luck getting 2 4" speakers per 4x10 opening, rather than one 4x10 for obvious reasons, either that or a 4" with a tweeter package, because a 4x10 does NOT have an advantage over a 4" they both have the same size voice coil, that means a heavier cone on the vc in the 4x10=blown speaker
> [snapback]3306687[/snapback]​*


How do you know the 4x10 has a heavier cone? Just because the cone is bigger doesnt mean its heavier. The 4x10 could actually be more efficient, especially if it has the same coil (which you dont actually know). Your post = owned.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 22 2005, 05:31 PM
> *How do you know the 4x10 has a heavier cone?  Just because the cone is bigger doesnt mean its heavier.  The 4x10 could actually be more efficient, especially if it has the same coil (which you dont actually know).  Your post = owned.
> [snapback]3307514[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

The Main Culprit


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 22 2005, 04:31 PM
> *How do you know the 4x10 has a heavier cone?  Just because the cone is bigger doesnt mean its heavier.  The 4x10 could actually be more efficient, especially if it has the same coil (which you dont actually know).  Your post = owned.
> [snapback]3307514[/snapback]​*


 :0 really? they makin oval coils now or somethin/


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztec Soulja_@Jun 21 2005, 09:32 PM
> *Yeah, at how hot they are going to get and start clipping.
> [snapback]3304139[/snapback]​*


They wont have time to get hot, because you'd be clipping it instantly. Amplifiers + low voltage = clipping. Go clip a class D and see what happens..... its straight fire down the speaker wire into the sub. As soon as you turned it on and tried to play it, you'd hit low voltage and clip the amps, destroying amps and subs. Thank you come again.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 22 2005, 10:41 PM
> *:0  really? they makin oval coils now or somethin/
> [snapback]3308888[/snapback]​*


The coil used doesnt determine efficiency. Efficiency is a result of the coil used, working with the motor, and the moving mass (including but not limited to the suspension as well as the cone). Given the same coil, and the 4x10 even having twice the moving mass, the 4x10 could be more efficient from a different motor being used. Besides, even the same coil and motor being used, the 4x10 could be more efficient when you take into account the gain in cone area in relation to the gain in mass from the 4".

You wanna just go ahead and stop now or should I talk over your head and get technical to make myself feel better


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 23 2005, 06:47 AM
> *The coil used doesnt determine efficiency.  Efficiency is a result of the coil used, working with the motor, and the moving mass (including but not limited to the suspension as well as the cone).  Given the same coil, and the 4x10 even having twice the moving mass, the 4x10 could be more efficient from a different motor being used.  Besides, even the same coil and motor being used, the 4x10 could be more efficient when you take into account the gain in cone area in relation to the gain in mass from the 4".
> 
> You wanna just go ahead and stop now or should I talk over your head and get technical to make myself feel better
> [snapback]3309865[/snapback]​*


ummmm grrr....lol

ok fine you win, but weren't you the one who said he prefered round speakers over oval speakers?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jun 23 2005, 01:13 PM
> *ummmm grrr....lol
> 
> ok fine you win, but weren't you the one who said he prefered round speakers over oval speakers?
> [snapback]3311219[/snapback]​*


Did I say I prefered round speakers because they were more efficient? No. In many cases, the cone shape can yield adverse effects on how it SOUNDS.  That's right, SOUND QUALITY, not efficiency, not frequency response, not power handling. I've heard 6x9's that sound damn good, but they got the cone right too. If you don't make the cone stable enough in an oval speaker, it will sound like ass on the midbass/bass range.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 23 2005, 07:47 AM
> *The coil used doesnt determine efficiency.  Efficiency is a result of the coil used, working with the motor, and the moving mass (including but not limited to the suspension as well as the cone).  Given the same coil, and the 4x10 even having twice the moving mass, the 4x10 could be more efficient from a different motor being used.  Besides, even the same coil and motor being used, the 4x10 could be more efficient when you take into account the gain in cone area in relation to the gain in mass from the 4".
> You wanna just go ahead and stop now or should I talk over your head and get technical to make myself feel better
> [snapback]3309865[/snapback]​*


Actually you were just flapping you dick skinners until you said this statement.


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok I did some thinking and looking around and I think i found a way to build a system for a reasonable price. I didn't get brand names so bear with me. Im gonna throw out the 3 inches i have, remove the 4x10s and mount them under the dash by your feet. Then im gonna purchase some good quality 6x9s and mount them above the rear seats. Then gonna get some new 3 inches just to put in place of my old stock ones. Im gonna get a 350watt amp to amp the 6x9s and a 950watt amp to power two 12 inch woofers. I can get this whole setup for somewhere in the area of $500 dollars. I also decided to build my own boxes because it will be cheaper. I think this should suite me well for my purposes. What do you guys think?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 23 2005, 03:54 PM
> *Actually you were just flapping you dick skinners until you said this statement.
> [snapback]3311897[/snapback]​*


People with a clue understand my posts, I'm sorry you dont. Go back to off topic since you aren't posting in car stereo anymore.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Stop being apart of the problem: ASSHOLE


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

have you ever built a sub box before? what components and subs did you get? what brand amp? im sure if you give some of the guys on here the thielle-small parameters of your subs they can hook you up with the size the enclosure will be (another q, do you want a sealed or ported enclosure?i recommend ported cause you can get it louder ported)


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 23 2005, 07:14 PM
> *have you ever built a sub box before? what components and subs did you get? what brand amp? im sure if you give some of the guys on here the thielle-small parameters of your subs they can hook you up with the size the enclosure will be (another q, do you want a sealed or ported enclosure?i recommend ported cause you can get it louder ported)
> [snapback]3312766[/snapback]​*


I haven't bought anything. These are ideas. I have no idea about the enclosures, i just assumed a sub box was a regular box. I have no experience with this so I have no clue but any help would be well appreciated.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

what brand are you looking into? also, look into brahma brians post called protech audio support, it should explain some things and clear up a lot of your ?'s


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 23 2005, 02:54 PM
> *Actually you were just flapping you dick skinners until you said this statement.
> [snapback]3311897[/snapback]​*


Please explain how anything in Sean's post did anything but prove the following definition from the following link. 

http://www.pricedrightllc.com/id30.html

[attachmentid=197945]


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 24 2005, 08:23 AM
> *Please explain how anything in Sean's post did anything but prove the following definition from the following link.
> 
> http://www.pricedrightllc.com/id30.html
> ...


He doesn't reply to posts when he's wrong.

Anywho, if you don't have any experience with boxes, I suggest one of 2 things: 1) Get a custom box built for you 2) Build your own, but start with something simple like a sealed box without an irregular shape.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 23 2005, 07:47 AM
> *The coil used doesnt determine efficiency.  Efficiency is a result of the coil used, working with the motor, and the moving mass (including but not limited to the suspension as well as the cone).  Given the same coil, and the 4x10 even having twice the moving mass, the 4x10 could be more efficient from a different motor being used.  Besides, even the same coil and motor being used, the 4x10 could be more efficient when you take into account the gain in cone area in relation to the gain in mass from the 4".
> You wanna just go ahead and stop now or should I talk over your head and get technical to make myself feel better
> [snapback]3309865[/snapback]​*


Why not just say this, why all the rest, we do not need to know about the Efficiency of the speaker is determinded by Coil working along with the motor, and the cone area, plus the diameter of the cone, blah, blah blah blah blah. 
Sounds like you are at home jacking off to Car Audio and Electronics

Stop being apart of the problem in Car Stereo: ASSHOLE


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 24 2005, 11:06 AM
> *Stop being apart of the problem in Car Stereo: ASSHOLE
> [snapback]3314915[/snapback]​*


Just a little friendly note...

" a part "

It's 2 words and you have combined them every time you have posted it... 

Here's an explanation of the word you are typing...

[attachmentid=198267]


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

damn, homeboys post got hi jacked like whoa,lol


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 24 2005, 06:18 PM
> *Just a little friendly note...
> 
> " a part "
> ...


Dude, nobody cares, go bitch in another topic, your quite annoying.

Anyways, I don't have any brands in mind, mainly because I don't know whats good and what to stay away from. What are goods brands for your buck?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 24 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Dude, nobody cares, go bitch in another topic, your quite annoying.
> [snapback]3317597[/snapback]​*


Fine, you can get advice from the "experts" at Best Buy from now on, don't look to me for answers...


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 24 2005, 10:03 PM
> *Fine, you can get advice from the "experts" at Best Buy from now on, don't look to me for answers...
> [snapback]3318108[/snapback]​*


I'll tell you when I care. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 24 2005, 11:30 PM
> *I'll tell you when I care. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3318199[/snapback]​*


You talk alot of smack to people who can help you for only being a member for a couple of days with 10 whole posts...

And you obviously DO care, because you responded to my post...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 24 2005, 09:33 PM
> *You talk alot of smack to people who can help you for only being a member for a couple of days with 10 whole posts...
> 
> And you obviously DO care, because you responded to my post...
> [snapback]3318212[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:

aint it though?
he's just another sucker that keeps best buy and circuit city in business....lol


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

ya,but in his defense, most of his post is just people arguing and bulshittin back and forth, lol, but that comment bout the best buy salesman seen him a mile a way had me rollin,lol


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 24 2005, 10:06 AM
> *Why not just say this, why all the rest, we do not need to know about the Efficiency of the speaker is determinded by Coil working along with the motor, and the cone area, plus the diameter of the cone, blah, blah blah blah blah.
> Sounds like you are at home jacking off to Car Audio and Electronics
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you can't understand my posts, should I dumb them down for you? Nobody else complained, they must have understood. Making general statements like "bigger cones are more efficient" leaves you in a position like yours..... repeating myths and giving out wrong information while whoring forums and blatently showing your ability to identify with the mentally retarded.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Jun 25 2005, 12:33 AM
> *ya,but in his defense, most of his post is just people arguing and bulshittin back and forth, lol, but that comment bout the best buy salesman seen him a mile a way had me rollin,lol
> [snapback]3318702[/snapback]​*


Something that should be noted, if any part of the post has anything to do with the posters question, is useful. However, there is somebody on this thread that has posted nothing pertaining to the subject but feels better when he cries, so I see where he complains.

That being said, don't come asking the question if you dont wanna hear the answers. When you get answers, take them for what they are and dont bitch because it wasn't what you wanted to hear.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Jun 25 2005, 08:07 AM
> *Something that should be noted, if any part of the post has anything to do with the posters question, is useful.  However, there is somebody on this thread that has posted nothing pertaining to the subject but feels better when he cries, so I see where he complains.
> 
> That being said, don't come asking the question if you dont wanna hear the answers.  When you get answers, take them for what they are and dont bitch because it wasn't what you wanted to hear.
> [snapback]3319284[/snapback]​*


Wow you definately got me on that one








Stop being apart of the problem in Car Stereo: ASSHOLE


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 25 2005, 10:27 AM
> *Wow you definately got me on that one
> 
> 
> ...


WoW! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3317225


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It is in the Webster's dictionary SHIT BREAK. Next time know what you are talking about. OWNED



Main Entry: 1apart 
Pronunciation: &-'pärt
Function: adverb
Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French a part, literally, to the side
1 a : at a little distance <tried to keep apart from the family squabbles> b : away from one another in space or time <towns 20 miles apart>
*2 a : as a separate unit : INDEPENDENTLY <viewed apart, his arguments were unsound> b : so as to separate one from another <found it hard to tell the twins apart>*3 : excluded from consideration : ASIDE <a few blemishes apart, the novel is excellent>
4 : in or into two or more parts : to pieces <coming apart at the seams>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 24 2005, 10:33 PM
> *You talk alot of smack to people who can help you for only being a member for a couple of days with 10 whole posts...
> 
> And you obviously DO care, because you responded to my post...
> [snapback]3318212[/snapback]​*


Stop being apart of the problem in Car Stereo: ASSHOLE


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the spelling is correct...but your using it in the wrong context. 

he is being a "part" of the problem...not apart FROM it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I know, just hate when people turn something small like a seperation of a word, can't find anything else


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd like it if you guys start giving advice rather than complaining.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> *What do you think would be the best route for me to go to get this thing sounded nice and loud but still cost effective*


a pair of 12" subs...sealed enclosure. 500-1000 watts


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 25 2005, 12:27 PM
> *It is in the Webster's dictionary SHIT BREAK.  Next time know what you are talking about.  OWNED
> Main Entry: 1apart
> Pronunciation: &-'pärt
> ...


Only in your simple mind did you "own" me...
I never said apart was NOT a word, it's just the WRONG word for what you are trying to say...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

ownage? where?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 25 2005, 12:44 PM
> *Only in your simple mind did you "own" me...
> I never said apart was NOT a word, it's just the WRONG word for what you are trying to say...
> [snapback]3319813[/snapback]​*


Good come back, way to cover yourself. 
Well Colin you are right, sorry for fucking up the topic. If you feel that you can get advice from the people at Best Buy, then go ahead. It is your money, and your system. I don't hate on Best Buy or Circuit city. I would say, go to some competetions, and start to read about Installations, and just go out and blow shit up. That is how you learn, what someone esle thinks is stupid, may be what you want, everyone has there on opinion on what they want, just be happy with yours.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 25 2005, 02:39 PM
> *Good come back, way to cover yourself.
> [snapback]3319992[/snapback]​*


I was covered from the start, you just didn't understand, as usual...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Won't let it go huh.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

Shut up, both of you


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 25 2005, 06:00 PM
> *Shut up, both of you
> [snapback]3320368[/snapback]​*


 :twak: fooker! :cheesy:


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

Will two 12 inch subs and a 950 watt amp make cars shake when im sitting at a light? Thats what its all about being loud and stupid... and shaking cars.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 25 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Will two 12 inch subs and a 950 watt amp make cars shake when im sitting at a light? Thats what its all about being loud and stupid... and shaking cars.
> [snapback]3321212[/snapback]​*


it depends on the install, and what its going in, my brothers 2 10's and a 500 watt jensen amp(junk i know, but its loud) shakes cars as he drives by, its in a regular cab dakota though


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Jun 25 2005, 11:36 AM
> *I know, just hate when people turn something small like a seperation of a word, can't find anything else
> [snapback]3319657[/snapback]​*


Stop being a part of the problem in Car Stereo: ASSHOLE


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 25 2005, 10:16 PM
> *Will two 12 inch subs and a 950 watt amp make cars shake when im sitting at a light? Thats what its all about being loud and stupid... and shaking cars.
> [snapback]3321212[/snapback]​*


Why do you care about how other people hear your system?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quadmasta_@Jun 26 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Why do you care about how other people hear your system?
> [snapback]3322320[/snapback]​*


That's how he rolls... :cheesy:


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 26 2005, 01:13 PM
> *That's how he rolls...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3322819[/snapback]​*



If your car's so loud it shakes cars next to you, you're experiencing permanent hearing damage. Between my system and power/pneumatic tools I've got permanent hearing loss in both ears accompanied by tinnitus (a permanent ringing in the ears ). Save your ears people. I'm 23 and I've got permanent hearing loss and the best part is that it'll only get worse from here on out.


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok I have another question for you guys. If I install a pair of 6x9s in the back how do I actually get them playing sound? My deck only has 4 speaker wires so i can hook up 4 regularly. The only way I see I can do it is by splitting the rear speaker wires into transmitting the signals to 4 speakers. If I do split the rear wires will that have me lose some of the watts per speaker? I have a 50 watt per speaker deck, if I split them will I only have 25 watts per speaker?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

um.....no, but you can buy a 2 channel amp that will put out enough power to power them, and run them off of the rca jacks out the back of the radio, but i do not recomend hooking them up to the hu, not only will it either run the hu at ohms its not stable at, or too high of ohms, but if you do get it working, it will sound look poo, and distortion kills....


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 27 2005, 12:27 PM
> *Ok I have another question for you guys. If I install a pair of 6x9s in the back how do I actually get them playing sound? My deck only has 4  speaker wires so i can hook up 4 regularly. The only way I see I can do it is by splitting the rear speaker wires into transmitting the signals to 4 speakers. If I do split the rear wires will that have me lose some of the watts per speaker? I have a 50 watt per speaker deck, if I split them will I only have 25 watts per speaker?
> [snapback]3326966[/snapback]​*


You sit in the front, why add more in the back?


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

I think that the sound quality of the car will be better coming from the rear to the front rather than blasting at your face.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 28 2005, 11:58 AM
> *I think that the sound quality of the car will be better coming from the rear to the front rather than blasting at your face.
> [snapback]3332291[/snapback]​*


Thats why there is imaging and staging...
If it's "blasting in your face" it was installed and tuned incorrectly...


----------



## Collin (Jun 19, 2005)

I dont know if it has occurred to you yet but I have no clue about car stereos. That would be why I keep asking about it, please don't get offended by my questions.


----------



## quadmasta (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 28 2005, 11:23 AM
> *I dont know if it has occurred to you yet but I have no clue about car stereos. That would be why I keep asking about it, please don't get offended by my questions.
> [snapback]3332679[/snapback]​*


He wasn't offended. He was just stating that if a system was installed and tuned correctly it wouldn't seem "blasting in your face"


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Collin_@Jun 28 2005, 10:58 AM
> *I think that the sound quality of the car will be better coming from the rear to the front rather than blasting at your face.
> [snapback]3332291[/snapback]​*


your ears face forward for a reason....  


ever been to a live concert? you don't stand with your back to the band do you?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 28 2005, 03:15 PM
> *your ears face forward for a reason....
> ever been to a live concert?  you don't stand with your back to the band do you?
> [snapback]3333534[/snapback]​*


EXACTLY! Competition sound quality cars often dont even have rear speakers. Why? The idea of SQ is to reproduce how it was originally produced when recorded and how it would sound if they were performing FOR YOU. That being said, all the sound comes from up front, including subs. Now, subs up front aren't always easy for people so you'll have to just not have that, but ideally you want all your sound up front. Besides, when you are closer to the speakers, it will take less power to achieve the same volume level, making it cheaper to buy for. Will it make a lot of difference, no, but it'll make some.

I don't like sound even coming from the rear and none of my vehicles have rear speakers.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

too bad auto makers didn't know this, ever notice how the back speakers are always bigger than the front....even if there is a factory powered subwoofer in the trunk?

this is why people think they need 4 6x9's in the back deck, yet theres only 2 4x6's up front, one in each door(god i hate gm)

but this is where fiberglass skills come in handy


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Collin+Jun 28 2005, 11:58 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't see the question mark at the end of your statement... :cheesy:


----------

